# american idol



## whimsy

Any watchers out there?? I'm loving it this season!! I think Jacob might be going home tonight.


----------



## davetgabby

I',m forced to. Gwen is watching beside me. Molly and I would sooner have the pet network on. Gwen does say it's the most talented season ever. ??


----------



## HavaneseSoon

davetgabby said:


> I',m forced to. Gwen is watching beside me. Molly and I would sooner have the pet network on. Gwen does say it's the most talented season ever. ??


 I wanted Pia to win! Obviously the voters do not know what they are doing! Now, I want Haley to win!


----------



## Pattie

I am a real devotee of this show and of Dancing with the Stars. I think James could win. I was a fan of Pia's, but I think she will go far anyway. There is a huge talent pool this year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

whimsy said:


> Any watchers out there?? I'm loving it this season!! I think Jacob might be going home tonight.


Yep, great season this year! Loving the judges - totally a shocker at how likeable I am finding Steven Tyler (and his wardrobe :biggrin1, and Jennifer! Won't break my heart if it is Jacob going home....or Haley.

GO JAMES!! :whoo: I love *everything* he has done!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pattie said:


> I am a real devotee of this show and of Dancing with the Stars. I think James could win. I was a fan of Pia's, but I think she will go far anyway. There is a huge talent pool this year.


Do you watch So You Think You Can Dance (when it is on)? We love Dancing with the Stars too, but REALLY love SYTYCD! Pia had great voice and very pretty, but did nothing for me.


----------



## irnfit

I can take it or leave it, but really like the new judges. I was never a Steve Tyler fan, but really like him on Idol. There is a good group on this season.

I love SYTYCD too!


----------



## Pattie

Oh, yes, I LOVE SYTYCD and can hardly wait until it starts up again. DH and I are dancers (not at all anywhere near either dancing shows contestants' talent) but we do enjoy ballroom dancing and western dancing, too.


----------



## Pattie

Oh, forgot to mention the new Idol judges -- GREAT! Love Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez. They've added so much to the show.


----------



## whimsy

I was surprised at Casey going home...thought maybe it would be Jacob. I think Casey is a little too old fashion in his jazzy type of style to appeal to the younger girls..( the ones who do most of the power voting)
Love Steven Tyler. I like him better now then I did way back when. He is my age for crying out loud! I hope we will see him perform before the season is over. ( He hasn't has he??? hope I didn't miss it!) LOL
Also a fan of DWTS...I think it is a good season for both shows. Lots of talent.
Looking forward to 'So you think you can dance'....And....Mary is back!!!


----------



## Kati

Scotty is from my home town. When I visited a few weeks ago the grocery store where he works had posters everywhere. Lauren is from North Georgia which is close to where I live now. With all of the tornadoes last night I was afraid a lot of her base wouldn't be able to vote. Speaking of the destruction, please keep the south in your prayers. It hit our county but Chattanooga, North Georgia and Alabama really got hit hard. The local news has shown it all day and it is really bad. I worry about the people but as an animal lover I worry about them too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love the judges! Did I say I love the judges! Steven Tyler and Jennifer are great! 

And yes! There is lots of talent this year!


----------



## Pattie

I am so bummed that Casey got cut. Jacob should have bitten the dust instead. JMHO. If they cut James, I'm gonna have to stop watching.


----------



## Suzi

Darn I keep forgetting to watch. I have liked Hailey the most but have not watched in two weeks. I also like the country western singer when he sang a Elvis song what is his name?


----------



## galaxie

I *love* Jacob. He is beyond vocally talented, but unfortunately he doesn't really appeal to the masses. Quite a bummer since all of my friends who have advanced degrees in music think he's the best 

I think top 3 are going to be Lauren, Scotty, and James. Top 3 Lauren and James. But that doesn't stop me from sending a billion text messages for Jacob! Last week I sent at least 500, eek. I need a life!


----------



## Pattie

Natalie,

Jacob is lucky to have such devoted fans like yourself. Glad you stand for what you believe in. I'm still a huge James fan.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My two favorites are still in! Scotty & Haley!


----------



## whimsy

Well, I think the top 3 will most certainly be James, Scott and Haley. (I felt so bad for Lauren standing there trying not to cry)
Haley is from a suburb very close to me so I'm going to back the local girl....besides that it has been quite a few seasons since a girl has won!


----------



## Pattie

It's getting very exciting for fans like us. I am pleased that Haley and James are still in it to win it.


----------



## whimsy

I personally can't look at Scotty when he sings. He reminds me of Alfred e. Newman from Mad Magazine. LOL...He is just so cheesy looking when he sings. LOL Sorry..I know he has a ton of fans and the young girls just love him to pieces and voting like crazy for him.....he is just not my choice to win it all. He will have a good singing career no matter what.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

whimsy said:


> I personally can't look at Scotty when he sings. He reminds me of Alfred e. Newman from Mad Magazine. LOL...He is just so cheesy looking when he sings. LOL Sorry..I know he has a ton of fans and the young girls just love him to pieces and voting like crazy for him.....he is just not my choice to win it all. He will have a good singing career no matter what.


I feel the SAME way! :biggrin1: I like his voice, but I go in the kitchen and do something - his voice just doesn't match his appearance - can't watch and listen. And I am NOT into Haley at all - she comes across as very conceited, self-centered and full of herself. Still pulling for James - I feel like he always gives it everything he's got, although I don't think this was his best week. And I like Lauren, although she could use a little more confidence.


----------



## davetgabby

That's true too Linda. I thought he looked like Beaver Cleaver. (Jerry Mathers)


----------



## whimsy

beaver cleaver!!!ound:... They are still showing those old re-runs.(I'm dating myself)


----------



## dbeech

whimsy said:


> I personally can't look at Scotty when he sings. He reminds me of Alfred e. Newman from Mad Magazine. LOL...He is just so cheesy looking when he sings. LOL Sorry..I know he has a ton of fans and the young girls just love him to pieces and voting like crazy for him.....he is just not my choice to win it all. He will have a good singing career no matter what.


Yep...look like twins to me!


----------



## Pattie

OK, I was thinking Howdy Doody, but didn't want to say it because it just dates me so much LOL.


----------



## whimsy

hahahahah They are very funny pictures!!!!! Boy, Now for sure I'm not going to be able to look at him sing!!! Yep I remember Howdy Doody for sure!! So.. Scott is a cross between alfred e newman and howdy doody with a little bit of the Beaver thrown in.
Anyone else?? My DH thinks he looks like a very young George Bush when he gives that little smirk /smile of his.LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You guys are so bad! Scotty has a great singing voice...he may not make American Idol, but he has a money making career ahead of him for years to come. 

Who is your choice for the next vote off?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, Linda, I agree - we are not very nice!  But it is just a bit disconcerting to hear that voice come out of someone with his looks - just doesn't match up for me! And I am sure he will go on to a wonderful career.


----------



## dbeech

HavaneseSoon said:


> You guys are so bad! Scotty has a great singing voice...he may not make American Idol, but he has a money making career ahead of him for years to come.
> 
> Who is your choice for the next vote off?


Scotty is actually my favorite, but I like to poke fun at his looks. I think Hailey will get voted off this week. She has been inconsistent and I think it will catch up with her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I really like Hailey's voice! She does need to sing good songs. It seems like all the singers are always picking the wrong songs and then when they do pick the right song, they are great! 

Some of the songs, I have never heard. They need to sing what they are going to be selling and upbeat songs. 

I hope Hailey is not voted off. When Hailey sang "House of the Rising Sun" I got goose bumps!


----------



## dbeech

HavaneseSoon said:


> I really like Hailey's voice! She does need to sing good songs. It seems like all the singers are always picking the wrong songs and then when they do pick the right song, they are great!
> 
> Some of the songs, I have never heard. They need to sing what they are going to be selling and upbeat songs.
> 
> I hope Hailey is not voted off. When Hailey sang "House of the Rising Sun" I got goose bumps!


That was a great performance, but her first song of the night last week was terrible...it will really depend on what she sings.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will have to agree on that first song....they do have to choose those songs very carefully.


----------



## whimsy

So.....I have no clue who will go home tonight. I personally hope its Scotty.
What cha think??


----------



## dbeech

I think it will be either Scotty or Hailey. My favorite song of the night was James' performance of Journey.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I do hope the final two standing will be James and Lauren. I find Haley's personality and 'growl' totally annoying and she comes across to me as being so full of herself. Being a big Journey fan, I did enjoy James' performance and thought he did a good job, and especially liked Randy's shout out to Steve Perry! :redface: Looking forward to Steven Tyler's music video tonight! And I know a lot of people don't care for Lady Gaga (I didn't when she first came out), but having seen her on a couple of talk shows, I really like her and like her voice. So enjoying Idol this year! I think the chemistry is terrific and the shows exciting and fun! Loving Steven Tyler's wardrobe!


----------



## Pattie

I just watched the show. Recorded it because I was so tired from new puppies that I couldn't keep my eyes open last night. There were truly exceptional performances from James (both), Haley (both - I'm with Steven on the first one being great, too) and Lauren's first one. Not a fan of Scotty, though I'm sure he'll have a good career, so I do hope he goes home tonight. Looking forward to Steven's performance this evening. Hope I can stay awake LOL


----------



## whimsy

Final 3 get the hometown celebrations. Haley lives in a burb pretty close to me so I hope she makes it through tonight. Got to back the home girl!
(My gut tells me James is going to be the next american idol)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I think Lauren will go home! Scotty is great, he will have a career no matter what. I am for Haley...love the new sound...the growly voice is nice. James is great too...but, not my type of music.


----------



## whimsy

oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't see that coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

whimsy said:


> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't see that coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what Gwen just said. Why do women like this show more that men.? Same reason that there are more female than male dog trainers. LOL


----------



## Pattie

Bad decision.


----------



## dbeech

Rockers never win AI. James will have a great career just like Chris Daughtry has.


----------



## CacheHavs

I am so disappointed in AI, First Chris, then Adam, and now James 

I do agree though that James will become as big as he would like, he is very talented.


----------



## dbeech

I am predicting that Lauren will win since she is the only one of the three that has not been in the bottom two.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I did not see this coming either! Yea! AI got it wrong! That is what so bad about too many chances to vote.


----------



## CarolZ

Shocked that James was voted off last night. Santa Cruz had planned a big celebration that was cancelled, but now they have negotiated with Idol to have a scaled back welcome home. He'll be going to a community center where he was in plays as a teen, a mini "parade" and then will perform with his old band at the Beach-Boardwalk. He's had a lot of community support so think all the events will be packed with locals and fans from out of the area. Really pleased that he's going to be honored..don't know if Idol will show any footage of the event-imagine it will surface on U Tube or somewhere.


----------



## whimsy

I think they need to change the voting system somehow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I do not like the voting system either. One vote from each number instead of several votes.


----------



## Pattie

Does it seem to you that the "fix" is in? In other words, a gal has not won for years, so the only way there was a chance of that happening is for James to get the boot? Or am I just being cynical?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I don't think so.... You know....American Idol winner is not necessarily the winner, sometimes you hear about 2nd, 3rd place doing better than the winner. Let's see what James does for himself now. James has a wonderful voice. 

There was actually some times, when I thought a song was not that good and a few of the judges thought the song was great. 

The group sings are terrible! Voices do not blend well with all the sounds we have this year.

Anyway....who am I?


----------



## whimsy

I guess none of this matters too much. A year from now we will be hard pressed to even remember the names of the top 3.LOL Yep.. sometimes one of the runners-up makes out better then the actual winner....like Jennifer Hudson. Time will tell.
In the meantime,I enjoy watching american idol each season...it's good entertainment!


----------



## Pattie

Whimsy


> A year from now we will be hard pressed to even remember the names of the top 3


Isn't that the truth? But the talent was pretty deep this year. I suspect that several of them will do very well.


----------



## galaxie

Aggggh James got TOTALLY ripped off! He should have been the winner 

Now I can't decide who I'm rooting for. I CANNOT STAND HALEY. She's too much of a lounge singer for me, I can't hear her on the radio. Scotty and Lauren could both easily be on the radio and have lots of hits. I don't really care who wins as long as it''s one of the two of them!


----------



## juliav

James should have won it all, but rockers never win on this show...too bad. 
My other favorite is Hailey, so I guess she will go home this week
I just don't get how James, Kasey and Pia can be be voted off and Scotty and Lauren stay. I hate the voting system!!!!


----------



## dbeech

It is pre-teens and teenage girls that do all the voting. They think Scotty is cute and they want to be friends with Lauren.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

juliav said:


> James should have won it all, but rockers never win on this show...too bad.
> My other favorite is Hailey, so I guess she will go home this week
> I just don't get how James, Kasey and Pia can be be voted off and Scotty and Lauren stay. I hate the voting system!!!!


I agree! I loved Pia! And I HATE the voting system!!!


----------



## whimsy

It was a good show tonight...I hope Haley get through!! I thought it was so cool that her dad got to play the guitar while she sang!


----------



## Pattie

Evelyn, 

I agree, it was a very good show and I even liked the songs Scotty sang for a change. Haley is a star.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My shows are on TIVO, so I have to watch next week. Mom is NOT into reality shows here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

The show has lost some of its appeal for me, now that James is gone. We do have tickets to see it in July, however.


----------



## Suzi

I still keep forgetting to watch Zoey and I have night class tonight that is probably why I keep forgetting . I did like Haily at first but now I think I like the other girl saw the last half hour last night.


----------



## whimsy

Crap.....I don't care who wins now. Was so hoping Haley would get through.


----------



## davetgabby

whimsy said:


> Crap.....I don't care who wins now. Was so hoping Haley would get through.


Evelyn the public knows nothing. They should let only experts like us vote. ehhh?


----------



## dbeech

whimsy said:


> Crap.....I don't care who wins now. Was so hoping Haley would get through.


Oh no, it hasn't even been broadcast in California yet.


----------



## davetgabby

dbeech said:


> Oh no, it hasn't even been broadcast in California yet.


Hey Deb, you folks out there are always behind the times. ound:
I guess you don't need to watch now. ?


----------



## dbeech

davetgabby said:


> Hey Deb, you folks out there are always behind the times. ound:
> I guess you don't need to watch now. ?


Guess not...even though Hailey did great last night, I am not surprised she was voted off.


----------



## NvonS

I'm in CA for a week. i never thought to call home to NJ to see who was voted off. I found out here.


----------



## TilliesMom

oooo, where at in CA!!!!?


----------



## TilliesMom

do you already know who was voted off or can I spill the beans!?


----------



## NvonS

Dana Point. my husband has business at the St Regis. Lily and I are tagging along. She is loving the California dog scene


----------



## TilliesMom

AWESOME! We were in San Diego last month and were SO sad we didn't bring Tillie with us! We had NO clue how dog friendly it is down there!!! 
Have FUN and take LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## whimsy

Well..tonights the end of this season! I bet anything that Scotty is going to win.
At this point the final two standing are not my picks so I'm not as excited as I would have been if Haley had been in the final two.
It will be fun to see all of them back again to sing. I hope Steven Tyler sings with James.


----------

